
Tail Call Elimination - eatonphil
http://notes.eatonphil.com/tail-call-elimination.html
======
Waterluvian
Anyone able to reccommend a good graphical exploration of the lifecycle of a
tail call recursive function? I understand it but I can't really grok what's
going on throughout the whole lifecycle.

